
Show HN: I brought GitHub to the Apple Watch: Why? - dmehers
I&#x27;m looking for feedback on the beta of my new app called WatchGit which brings GitHub to your Apple Watch. You can get the beta from Apple TestFlight(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testflight.apple.com&#x2F;join&#x2F;ipzDjzSy). You can create issues, comment, add and remove labels, assign and more.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;watchgit.com&#x2F;<p>Hard-press the watch screen in the app to create an issue directly in the support repo. Bugs, enhancement requests etc. are all welcome.<p>WHY?<p>If you don’t always have your phone with you, for example when out running or walking, and you have a brilliant idea for a new feature you can simple raise your wrist and use Siri to create an issue in a repository from your cellular Apple Watch.<p>You can also easily triage issues, assign issues, like issues, etc. without pulling out your phone.<p>If you <i>always</i> have your phone to hand then it isn’t for you, but if you like to leave it behind sometimes then it may be something to try out.
======
zimpenfish
Even if you have your phone with you, it can be a lot more convenient to use
the watch. Sounds like a neat idea but I've abandoned Github in favour of
self-hosted Gitea - I'd definitely be interested in a Gitea version. :)

(I'll probably install this for the work repo, though, and see how it goes.)

~~~
dmehers
Thanks. Not heard of Gitea, will check it out.

Organizations have to approve third-party apps, so depending on your org it
may or may not work - you should at least be able to browse public repos.

~~~
zimpenfish
I've just added it to my personal work repo - that's where I do all my
experiments that need to store the off-the-cuff ideas.

~~~
dmehers
Great, let me know if you have any suggestions
([https://github.com/DamianMehers/WatchGitSupport/issues](https://github.com/DamianMehers/WatchGitSupport/issues))
- if there is interest I may add pull requests, although TBH I'm not sure how
useful they would be on such a small screen - will need to experiment.

